# Cichlids For Sale Soon



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

would post in the classifieds but they aren't ready to go yet. I Got the following for sale, and plenty of each so low prices and loads available:

Crenacichla Marmorata
" Johanii
Aequidens affin sp 'Rivulatus' the green terror you see in shops
True Rivulatus the proper green terror
A. Festae (the red terror, these are bred from wild parents)
P. Managuense
P.Motaguense
P.Friedrichstahlli
P.dovii
Nics
Convicts (from wild parents so actually look good)
Lots of different Apistos

plus an adult pair of True rivulatus. Got two males and six females, but only want a 1.5 harem, so have a breeding pair spare.

Plus 6 Leopoldii stingray pups. Bought 6 anyway, but they mixed up the delivary notes, so sent me 12 and the poor guy who wanted 6 as well gota refund. So instead of them being out of pocket for extra freight they just let me have them at reduced price. These are top quality rays, easily worth 150-200 quid a piece, only want £800 for the lot. Not fussed about selling these, got them in my indoor pond at the moment (currently 18x6 feet, 4 foot deep, but will be extended again soon to 18x12, ended up with a lot more fish then intended. 4 giant gourami, 8 cichla, 24 clown loach and 2 pairs of pikes plus 12 bloody stingray as well, although the loach will be moving out very soon, the bass are starting to look at them funny)

if your interested, make an offer, will have some more babies from other stuff as well soon, so take a look at my sig and tell me if theres anything you want


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

ermm...hi. can i camp out next to your pond? like everyday? :crazy:

:lol2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i would say yes but its a little creepy lol. i want some pics but cant get anything decent. currently theres only top view as the glass got knocked and started pissing water. so when the extension is built on, we are putting a 12 foot by 2.5 foot acrillic viewing window at the front (30mm thick) then because the thing is lined with pond liner, gonna move the fish out into a holding tank, drain the tank, knock down the division, render it, pond paint it, then line it with rubber. once thats done, gonna install everything back in, plumb it all (3 6x4x4foot connected ponds filled with bio rios, foam and the like). then decorate it, mostly bogwood and big river stones, gravel etc. Got some plant pots ive made up so that they can be completely hidden but the rays and cichlids cant dig em up. Plant some big amazon swords etc. Fill it, run it for 3 days (bring it up to heat with a pond heater then the room will heat it afterwards). then the gourami will go back in. the rays will follow in a week or two, then the bass the following week. then nothin new for 5-6 weeks and then slowly add my green terrors, argentae, nics and convicts after another 2-3 weeks, gonna stick in a pair of each of these species (all crenacichla) rio tapojas 'cobra', marmorata, johanii and my xingus. Eventually i hope to end up with 2 pairs of peacock bass and the other cichla can then be sold. would love to move my dovii in, but both males are complete dicks to be honest. they each have their own 8x3x3 tanks


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

wow, sounds amazing! : victory:

good luck with it


----------

